# New Yahoo Group for PCA Conservatives



## SEAGOON (Jul 3, 2010)

Dear Brothers,

I have created a new Yahoo Group for Conservative Presbyterian Church in America (PCA) Teaching and Ruling Elders concerned about the leftward drift in the denomination. The group is designed for discussing whether we should remain in the denomination, leave for another denomination, or form a new denomination.

Please note that if you join this group, you MUST introduce yourself and tell us which congregation or institution you are affiliated with.

Please also note that this group is NOT for discussing or making plans for the future of the PCA, as conservatives clearly cannot affect that in any meaningful way. It is merely for discussing our future and that of our congregations.

To join, please go to pcaconservatives : PCA Conservatives
or send an email to: [email protected] 

Your Servant in Christ,

Andy


----------



## Soonerborn (Jul 3, 2010)

Pastor Webb. I assume you were at GA? Can you tell me the general thoughts of the "conservative" TEs and REs at GA in light of what happened? Is a church split inevitable?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 3, 2010)

Moderation

I'm not Presbyterian, so maybe I should be the one to jump in. Let's not discuss the prospects of church splits here. For one thing, I think it is very premature and is apt to lead to rumor mongering.

I am not shutting down conversation about what happened, but I don't think we want the PB to be forum for actually generating and spreading ecclesiastical controversy.


----------



## SEAGOON (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm not going to get into any debate or even discussion here on the PB, just posting this as information for interested members.

Sorry for any confusion.

Your Servant in Christ,

Andy Webb


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jul 4, 2010)

SEAGOON said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> *I have created a new Yahoo Group for Conservative Presbyterian Church in America (PCA) Teaching and Ruling Elders concerned about the leftward drift in the denomination. The group is designed for discussing whether we should remain in the denomination, leave for another denomination, or form a new denomination.*
> 
> ...


 
Well, this answers my question posed on the Heidel Blog about your strategy after your overture failed. Interesting to see the tone of divisiveness in an invitation to REs and TEs of the same denomination. I wonder if you (and others joining) have ever stopped to consider that you are too conservative rather than the PCA "drifting" too liberal.

Also interesting that this is posted under "Church Order," since there is nothing to do whatsoever with "order" (official or otherwise) in the PCA...


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 4, 2010)

Thread is being left up for general information, closed to discussion.


----------

